# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  الهلال يفاوض مهاجم المريخ السابق (هنو) بواسطة علاء الدين

## طارق حامد

*فريق الهلال دخل في مفاوضات جادة مع محمد عثمان هنو مهاجم  فريق المريخ السابق والاهلي الخرطوم الحالي ، من اجل ضمه لصفوفه خلال فترة  التسجيلات القادمة في ديسمبر ، وكان الهلال حاول ضم اللاعب خلال فترة  التسجيلات التكميلية الماضية ، ولكن اصرار ادارة نادي الاهلي الخرطوم على  بقاء اللاعب حتى نهاية الموسم ، قلص من فرص ضم اللاعب خلال تلك الفترة ،  ودخل الهلال في مفاوضات مع اللاعب عبر لاعب وسط الفريق الازرق علاءالدين  يوسف ، الذي يرى ان هنو سيقدم الكثير للهلال ، وستشهد الايام المقبلة  اتصالات جادة بين ادارة الهلال وهنو من اجل وضع النقاط على الحروف وحسم  الامور المالية الخاصة بانتقاله للازرق

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*نتفرج بس  يا شيخ طارق !
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*شلاليت كمان بقي يفاوض ....!!!
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
*

----------


## bashir464

*إن شا الله يضوي ليهم
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*والله هنو مهاجم مقاتل وما فيهو كلام
ولو كسبوه  ستكون خسارة فادحة لنا لأننا فرطنا فيه
*

----------


## شيبا

*للهلال حاليا 6 مهاجمين   هم 

سادومبا 
كاريكا 
سانيه
بكري المدينة
الطاهر حماد
عبدة جابر

نصهم لا يجدون فرصة للمشاركة 


وما ممكن يجيب ليهم مهاجم سابع 


تلميع من الصحفيين عشان المريخ يرجعو  بس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

للهلال حاليا 6 مهاجمين   هم 

سادومبا 
كاريكا 
سانيه
بكري المدينة
الطاهر حماد
عبدة جابر

نصهم لا يجدون فرصة للمشاركة 


وما ممكن يجيب ليهم مهاجم سابع 


تلميع من الصحفيين عشان المريخ يرجعو  بس





كلام سليم جدا اؤيده وادعمه تماما
تلميع من اجل ان يعيده المريخ وبس

*

----------


## ابوجالا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

SIZE=6]والله هنو مهاجم مقاتل وما فيهو كلام
ولو كسبوه  ستكون خسارة فادحة لنا لأننا فرطنا فيه[/SIZE]



الكلام ده قلناهو زماااان لكن منو البعرف  كورة من ادارتنا. هنو خسارة كبيرة.
                        	*

----------

